# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Ajuda com o meu nemo

## ruipirescosta

um dos 4 nemos que tenho no meu aquário tem uma mancha acastanhada na parte de baixo da boca do mesmo. alguém sabe o que poderá ser? devo preocupar-me? É uma doença ou será outra coisa

----------

